# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box تحديثات :  Mcnpro light Box official version 1.2.0.9 Released !!!!

## hassan riach

*What's new for Mcnlight box version 1.2.0.9 ?* *New!!* *Hot!!*   Add CoolSand CPU Read functionAdd CoolSand CPU Write functionAdd CoolSand CPU Format functionAdd CoolSand CPU Unlock functionAdd CoolSand CPU IMEI Change Function (First in the world)Improved MTK 6573/6516/6513 read /writeFix Nor flash write bugs for boot6Fix MTK safe format issueImproved Tubro mode flash phone speedImproved MTK USB Pin-find functionImproved Spreadtrum 6800H read /writeAdd support Spreadtrum 880xGImproved Spreadtrum direct IMEI change functionSpreadtrum new Flash ICs addedFix Mstar read /write bugsOther small report bugs fixed 
22:24:46 Welcome to use McnPro light Box  22:24:46 Baud setting ... 22:24:51 Set Baud done  22:24:51 SW V12.09 22:24:51 FW V2.04 22:24:51 SN MCNL8888888888888 22:24:51 AC 8888-8888-8888-8888-8888 22:24:51 Box Connected!   *Upgrading from Previous Versions:*     As usual, We recommend that all customers running previous versions now  upgrade to new version which is available for all customers with valid,  To download that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]!

----------

